# Cambelt cost



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Guys
Does anyone have an approximate cost for a cambelt change on a 1995 Ducato 2.5 TDi, assuming a local garage rather than a motorhome or main dealer? I am awaiting a quote and want to see if it's competetive!
Thanks.


----------



## Nogin (Nov 10, 2006)

Had the cambelt on the Nuevo (2003 Peugeot 2.0 HDI) done last week. Van has only done 22,000 miles but had the belt replaced on the five year ruling, also had auxillary belt changed. Local coach firms garage, mecanic advised both belts did'nt look like they needed changing but better to be safe than sorry. As milage was so low pullies not changed but mecanic said if I'm adopting a low milage change policy have them changed at alternate belts. TOTAL COST THIS TIME £225 INC VAT.
Regards Nogin


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Cost of a cambelt and waterpump - pump driven by belt - is in the region of £300 inc. You will need the waterpump changing and for the small extra cost it's not worth missing it out.

Dave

656


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

hi
between 180 and 250 quid depending on garage and ur location
cambelt cost 30-35 quid

phill


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Waleem, It's just over an hour to do the job if it is just the belt to be changed if the tensioners as well would be an extra 10 mins. Going on the information you have supplied
From us it would cost you £42.90 for labour £23 50 for the belt plus vat. Our hourly rate is £39.00. I couldnt get a price for you for the cambelt kit, the labour on that would be £48.75. plus vat. These prices.are just to do the cambelt . I hope this gives you something to work from obviously you may get cheaper quotes or dearer so you need to find out what they are charging you for labour then you will be able to make an informed desision.
Lin


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks guys-food for thought. I do find myself wishing that I lived nearer to Somerset though......


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Lindyloot. Where in Yeovil are you based? Looking to get a cambelt done on 2002 Transit next winter. (I live in South Devon so this could be a while you wait job).


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Cam Belt Cost*

Hi Waleem and all!

Whatever the cost of replacing the cam belt, fan belt etc... I can promise that it will be cheaper and more convenient than replacing the wrecked engine parts that result from a snapped cam belt.

My own Peugeot was three and a half years old when I bought it. It only had 3,850 miles on the clock! 8O Clearly, this M/H had spent a huge amount of time acting as a garden ornament! 

As part of my pre-France servicing, I asked for all the belts to be replaced. I worked on the premise that, if tyres deteriorate quicker through lack of use, then so will the belts on an engine. So, with just 5,500 miles on the clock, all belts were changed.

I remember the cam belt kit being around £60 + vat, the fan belt cost little and the labour was about £60 + vat for three hours' work.

I do believe that peace of mind is worth paying for.


Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Nogin said:


> As milage was so low pullies not changed but mecanic said if I'm adopting a low milage change policy have them changed at alternate belts. TOTAL COST THIS TIME £225 INC VAT.
> Regards Nogin


Never heard of pulleys being changed before, are they plastic now?

Olley


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Had mine done for £200.

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

New cam belt, (no pulleys this time), drive belts, and air con pulley replaced.

Parts + labour £150, by Steve on the right, (in the link) who took A Banger To Banjoul

Well chuffed,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I suppose the devil is in the detail ie even if you stick to SEVEL vehicles thats quite a range of engines some have cam belts (chains) buried in the block others are just like fan belts.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok - got my cambelt done by my trusted mechanic. It needed a full kit costing £105, and the labour was £115-total cost £220-I dont think that's too much to pay for peace of mind.


----------

